# Okay.  What happened?



## soxmuscle (Dec 20, 2010)

I had a condom on.  My dick started to burn.  I pulled out pronto.  She kept wanting me to fuck her.  i refused because i told her my dick burned.   i dont get it...


----------



## WFC2010 (Dec 20, 2010)

ha ha


----------



## DOMS (Dec 20, 2010)

Assuming that you're not joking...

It could be that you had a reaction to the coating or latex of the condom.  If it's the later, that could be dangerous.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 20, 2010)

A visual.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 20, 2010)

Sort of goofing, but yea, it was probably the condom.  Nothing a little baby powder couldn't take care of...


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 20, 2010)

You must move your hips in and out super fast, it's good to be young.
I once had a puppy who would hyper hump my leg to death.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Dec 20, 2010)

Hmmm.....so you move your hips in and out super fast huh? Won't that make the elmers glue come out?


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 20, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> You must move your hips in and out super fast, it's good to be young.
> I once had a puppy who would hyper hump my leg to death.



Did baby powder fix this too?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 20, 2010)

IainDaniel said:


> Did baby powder fix this too?



Fix it? Naw, I just let the poor dog have his fun.


----------



## MDR (Dec 20, 2010)

Probably just grabbed the icy hot instead of the lube.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 20, 2010)

you need to get extra small condoms, it sounds like the one you were were using was a bit too big and the friction of it moving caused this burning....just kidding.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 20, 2010)

Prince said:


> you need to get extra small condoms, it sounds like the one you were were using was a bit too big and the friction of it moving caused this burning....just kidding.



Haha.

See signature.


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 20, 2010)

MDR said:


> Probably just grabbed the icy hot instead of the lube.



Sex and the dark don't mix.


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 20, 2010)

…………or it could be gonorrhea. Nothing more enjoyable than a venereal disease. 
Did you pay for the sex???


----------



## maniclion (Dec 20, 2010)

You didn't buy the condoms with the warm for him/cool for her stuff in it did you?


----------



## MDR (Dec 20, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> Sex and the dark don't mix.



Agree 100%


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 20, 2010)

MDR said:


> Agree 100%


 
Sex in the dark can actually be quite valuable.......... for instance, if you hook up with a chick that has a smokin' hot body but a face that's beat to fuck.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 20, 2010)

She may have an STD or something.  That can cause a burning sensation.


----------



## MDR (Dec 20, 2010)

DarkHorse said:


> Sex in the dark can actually be quite valuable.......... for instance, if you hook up with a chick that has a smokin' hot body but a face that's beat to fuck.




Then you just do ass up-face down.  At least you still get the good visual of her smokin' hot body.  Actually, I usually like to see my spouse because she is beautiful, but groping around in the dark can be fun on occasion, I admit.


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 23, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> I had a condom on.  My dick started to burn.  I pulled out pronto.  She kept wanting me to fuck her.  i refused because i told her my dick burned.   i dont get it...



I don't get it either.  Why exactly *did* you quit fucking her?


----------



## maniclion (Dec 23, 2010)

Crono1000 said:


> I don't get it either.  Why exactly *did* you quit fucking her?



Holy shit look who finally shows back up....missed ya little buddy!


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 23, 2010)

I was never far away.  You losers just didn't have anything worth replying too


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 23, 2010)

your dick was to small for the rubber just a thought


----------



## maniclion (Dec 23, 2010)

Trojan Fire & Ice.....I haven't used a condom in forever but these seem like fun.....I know I could never quit once penetration started


----------



## Crono1000 (Dec 23, 2010)

I've been around actually, just lurking.  I stuck around today to reread the ol' http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/38365-wizard-im-final-chapter.html 

Ah... good times

Also, the fire and ice suck.  Aside from the fact that there's no space at the tip and are surprisingly small, both of which make them not do their job, the sensation doesn't really happen until you take it off and then it just burns.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 24, 2010)

Crono1000 said:


> I've been around actually, just lurking. I stuck around today to reread the ol' http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/38365-wizard-im-final-chapter.html
> 
> Ah... good times
> 
> Also, the fire and ice suck. Aside from the fact that there's no space at the tip and are surprisingly small, both of which make them not do their job, the sensation doesn't really happen until you take it off and then it just burns.


 damn u been around a minute


----------



## david (Dec 27, 2010)

Crono1000 said:


> I've been around actually, just lurking.  I stuck around today to reread the ol' http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/38365-wizard-im-final-chapter.html
> 
> Ah... good times
> 
> Also, the fire and ice suck.  Aside from the fact that there's no space at the tip and are surprisingly small, both of which make them not do their job, the sensation doesn't really happen until you take it off and then it just burns.



I never saw one of those!!  LMAO!!


----------



## maniclion (Dec 27, 2010)

david said:


> I never saw one of those!!  LMAO!!



A condom or the Wizard of IM stories?


----------



## vortrit (Dec 27, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> I had a condom on.  My dick started to burn.  I pulled out pronto.  She kept wanting me to fuck her.  i refused because i told her my dick burned.   i dont get it...



Was it a jalapeño flavored condom? Only those of Mexican descent should use those.


----------



## Curt James (Dec 27, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> *I had a condom on.  My dick started to burn.*  I pulled out pronto.  She kept wanting me to fuck her.  i refused because i told her my dick burned.   i dont get it...



Was it one of _these _condoms?






And is this your picture???


----------



## Retlaw (Dec 27, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> I had a condom on.  My dick started to burn.  I pulled out pronto.  She kept wanting me to fuck her.  i refused because i told her my dick burned.   i dont get it...


   what a tool !


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 27, 2010)

Haha tough crowd.


----------



## david (Dec 27, 2010)

maniclion said:


> A condom or the Wizard of IM stories?



Well, since I've never had sex then, it would default to Crono's story!!  Ha Ha!!


----------

